# Ann Arbor Show Flyer ~ Apr. 26th 2015



## Nickinator (Jan 30, 2015)

Ann Arbor show just sent emails to previous vendors and posted their Sun. 4/26/15 show flyer, I believe they sold out swap spaces last couple years....
Memory Lane swap will be Fri & Sat 4/24-25....Who's going? 

Darcie


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 30, 2015)

I already have hotel reservations! See ya there. V/r Shawn


----------



## decotriumph (Jan 30, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> I already have hotel reservations! See ya there. V/r Shawn




Yes, me, too.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> I already have hotel reservations! See ya there. V/r Shawn




Mines booked too. Can't wait for Memory Lane, and Ann Arbor.


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm going to the Ann Arbor show for the first time this year. Where's a good hotel to stay?


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2015)

You live close enough to just drive down and back. 



Evans200 said:


> I'm going to the Ann Arbor show for the first time this year. Where's a good hotel to stay?


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 31, 2015)

True. Ann Arbor is an hour drive.  But my brother lives nearby and we want to make a short weekend away of it. And I'd like to meet some of you guys as well. So I wonder if there is a certain place where most of the cabers stay.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 31, 2015)

You might as well do MLC as well. AA is just Sunday. V/r Shawn


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 31, 2015)

I work occasional Saturday's so MLC may or may not be in the cards.


----------

